# video of eel trying to eat a puffer



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thought the puffer was done for then... you'll see


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

heres another w/ an otter


----------

